# Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Charles Bruffy / Kansas City Chorale / Phoenix Chorale
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil

Release Date March 2, 2015
Duration01:15:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 24, 2014 - May 26, 2014
Recording Location
Cathedral of St Peter the Apostle, Kansas City, Kansas

4R


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

A great recording and performance.


----------

